

Sorry, Scoble, Quora is not your playground - moses1400
http://quorareview.com/2011/01/30/sorry-scoble-quora-is-not-your-playground/

======
beoba
Just feeding off of drama. Over what, exactly? This is equivalent to posting
about a Wikipedia edit war.

~~~
raganwald
Why are university politics so vicious? _Because the stakes are so low_.

~~~
JoachimSchipper
Don't you think that the whole "tenure track", "up or out" thing has a lot to
do with it as well? The academic job search is quite brutal.

(Even further off-topic: my old university has decided that each group can
have at most one professor, and that this job will be re-awarded every five
years. It's too early to see the effects, but...)

~~~
Stormbringer
I think the original version of the quote was referring to _student_ politics.

~~~
JoachimSchipper
I don't think so - it's attributed to various academics, most famously Henry
Kissinger; why would they talk about student politics? (That said, I didn't
manage to find an authoritative source for the quote.)

------
jdp23
Pass the popcorn!

It's a challenge for any site that focuses on the Scobles of the world as
their early users. What happens when it they want to change the vibe to make
it more broadly appealing?

It's certainly not fatal. Twitter navigated through it a couple of years ago,
when a lot of the old-timers (including Scoble) talked about how it had lost
its appeal and FriendFeed was the wave of the future. It'll be interesting to
see what Quora does.

EDIT: although I do think Robert's right: Quora isn't a very good platform for
blogging.

~~~
jwatzman
I agree that Quora is not a good platform for blogging. It's a feature, not a
bug -- Quora is an excellent QA site, nothing more and nothing less.

------
ouroboros
Ah, finally someone said it:

>> you, the ubiquitous tech evangelist, larger-than-life personality and
Rackspace blogger,

------
j_baker
Might I suggest that Quora's better off without Scoble if he can't think of it
as nothing more than a blogging platform?

------
nhangen
Vitriol, self aggrandization - all over an issue that doesn't seem to matter
much.

------
mahmud
"Quora Review" doesn't seem to be related to Quora in any shape or form.

